# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυαγιο του Αιγλη (24 Φεβρουαριου 1963) [The shipwreck of Aigle (February 24, 1963

## Nicholas Peppas

Το ναυαγιο του *Αιγλη* στις 24 Φεβρουαριου 1963 ηταν απο τα πιο τραγικα της μεταπολεμικης περιοδου. Στην γενια του 1950, τα μεγαλα ναυαγια στην Ελλαδα ηταν το *Χειμαρρα*, το *Αλεξανδρουπολις*, ο *Αδριας*, το *Ροζα Βλαση*, το *Δωδεκανησος*, το *Ηρακλειο* και το *Αιγλη*

Παραθετω παρα κατω περιγραφη του τραγικου ναυαγιου απο την _Μακεδονια_ της 26ης Φεβρουαριου 1963

19630226 Aigli M1.jpg
19630226 Aigli M2.jpg
19630226 Aigli M3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω η περιγραφη του τραγικου ναυαγιου απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 26ης Φεβρουαριου 1963

19630226 Aigli1.jpg
19630226 Aigli2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη περιγραφη του τραγικου ναυαγιου απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 27ης Φεβρουαριου 1963
19630227 Aigli1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

7 Μαρτιου 1963
19630307 Aigle.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Aπίστευτα ευρήματα κυριε Πέππα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------

